# Reforming the Popular Version of the Christmas Story, Part 1



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Dec 15, 2009)

The traditional Christmas story is well known to most Christians. But the question is whether the traditional story is biblically and historically accurate in every point. Pastor John Reuther address this question in two new blog installments, the first of which you can read by clicking the link below. 

*ADMIN Edit & Note:* linked material contains a 2nd Commandment violation.

[*Member note*: the original nativity scene included by the author of the post was blurred so that the viewer could only make out the semblance of a child's body in a manger and not any distinctive facial or physiological features. I fail to see how this is a clear 2nd commandment violation. Nevertheless, in order to be sensitive to the consciences of some viewers, the picture has been changed from a blurred painting to a cardboard outline that shows a manger but no outline of a baby's body.] 

*Reforming the Popular Version of the Christmas Story, Part 1*


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder how much of these apparent inconsistencies might be the result of growing rumours that Mary was carrying an illigitimate child. Would familial connections and local honour have trumped the shame of a child conceived out of wedlock? Interesting article.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 15, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Just a rant that has little to do with the subject of the post and more to do with one of the words used:
> 
> I wish Christians would stop conceding to names like _Christmas_ _story_. We could start reforming it by changing that. There was no mass. Yes, Christ was born. That wasn't _Christmas_. It was the incarnation and a glorious day no doubt. It wasn't _Christmas_. Mass is idolatry. Christ has nothing to do with mass. It wasn't _Christmas_. *Did I mention it wasn't Christmas?*




No, I must have missed you saying it.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 15, 2009)

For several years now I've taught the Christmas story saying the "inn" was probably not a commercial establishment—perhaps more like a guest room somewhere—and the manger was a common item that could have been anywhere. Maybe outside or in a stable, but also maybe inside a home. Seeing this post, I looked for the original articles that convinced me of these ideas but I can’t find them.

Regardless, the biblical account shows us that Jesus is the sort of King who didn’t come to us born in a palace, free of the everyday concerns of the world. He was born into the same sort of ordinary, make-do and get-by environment most of the planet’s people face.

Oops. Should I have said the "birth" story.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2009)

Very interesting read.


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are a couple of other resources on this issue that I found very helpful.

First, an article by Kenneth Bailey in _Bible and Spade_, pointing out that many elements of the “traditional” Christmas story have only weak or non-existent biblical support.

Second, Dr John Peet's brief summary in _Evangelicals Now_, a UK Christian newspaper, from December 2008.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 15, 2009)

My favorite part of the story is when Ralphie has to wear the bunny suit. why do we need to reform that?


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 15, 2009)

Jack K said:


> For several years now I've taught the Christmas story saying the "inn" was probably not a commercial establishment—



Jack, we all KNOW it was a commercial establishment..... it was the _*Holiday Inn*_!!! 

-----Added 12/15/2009 at 12:45:01 EST-----



Zenas said:


> My favorite part of the story is when Ralphie has to wear the bunny suit. why do we need to reform that?



You'll shoot yer eye out, kid!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 15, 2009)

Josh,

You sure aMASSed a large MASS of verbiage to deny the MASS in ChristMAS.

MASSive effort, brother, but only a MASSachusetts secularist would expend such energy to excise the "cancerous MASS" of Christmas! No MAS, please!

You related to Ebenezer?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Josh,
> 
> You related to Ebenezer?



No, he is related to Ichabod. The Glory has departed.


----------

